# Any Indians



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Any Indian people here?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Any Indian people here?




Yes tell me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Yes tell me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man, I am asking about German living people.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> man, I am asking about German living people.




Sorry I missed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

